

Google using python - parinck
http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;bin&#x2F;answer.py
======
parinck
[http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py](http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py)
did google accidently reveal their directory structure....

